# Pics of my new turbo setup!



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

I just recently put a BB kit on my car. The turbo has been rebuilt into a GT-T28, and the manifold has been swain coated. Im also using the BB tmic setup, and 370cc injectors. I am still waiting on a JWT 4 bar ecu, and bored maf.

Here are some pics:


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Decided to go boost, huh Serban? Clean setup, congrats!  Do you expect to see any problems with overheating (w/ TMIC)? Take her to the dyno and report some numbers...


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Once the IC heats up, it doesnt really do anything, I will need to go with an FMIC setup soon. I still have a few things I have to do, then its going on the dyno in a few weeks. I will post numbers.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Awesome! Out here in AZ a FMIC is required, and even then most will overheat (turbos in B13s / B14s) during the blazing summer months. The FM will really help out. Best of luck.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Have you thought about doing some kind of custom hood work to get more benefit from the TMIC? I know some guys have cut their hoods and put in a WRX scoop (which I think looks pretty slick). Lookin' good though! Congrats on the new setup!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Nice car man! Always loved it. Can you...feel a difference?


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Shane, I will just get an FMIC, everyone I talked to, said its better that way. 

Zexel, I feel a nice increase in power. I cant wait to get the exhaust, ecu, and everything else, then it should be real nice!


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

Looking good man! Who did the turbo install for you? maybe someday I will go turbo.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Another sleeper killer...

Car looks mad nice! Did you need a neck brace yet? 

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *Out here in AZ a FMIC is required, and even then most will overheat (turbos in B13s / B14s) during the blazing summer months.*


Been there done that... ha ha


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Nice.


----------

